# Airlift Slam vs Performance



## Shysterboy (Aug 20, 2007)

Just curious what everyone thinnks of the differences between the airlift slams vs performance bags. I know some people will say get the slams just to lay frame, but I'm looking for opinions on ride quality between the two.. Also, I couldn't find any pictures comparing psi vs ride height for both types of bags, does anyone have any pictures for comparison? Thanks in advance.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Didnt they stop making performance bags? I may be wrong but i thought airlift was moving towards all slam bags and discontinuing the lifestyle bags


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Shysterboy said:


> Just curious what everyone thinnks of the differences between the airlift slams vs performance bags. I know some people will say get the slams just to lay frame, but I'm looking for opinions on ride quality between the two.. Also, I couldn't find any pictures comparing psi vs ride height for both types of bags, does anyone have any pictures for comparison? Thanks in advance.


 
OK- the difference between the two (rears) is the brackets. The bags are exactly the same. On the fronts, most people who go with AirLift (including myself) go with slams. 

Slams are the rear are even more of a bit*h than the performance, because you have to trim a bit more. I (obviously) didn't go that route, so don't ask me what the differences were in alterations. 

So in short- you shouldn't see difference in ride quality/psi because they're the exact same bag. Performance rears don't go as low (since you've got about an inch and a half more from the bracket), but I didn't want my exhaust laying on the ground either. That was my reasoning. 

Bryangb will tell you to go with RE5's and dorbritz cups, btw. Not a bad route, and something I'm looking into for the future (just in case my rears end up rubbing excessively and I pop a bag).


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you get airlift rears with a slam bracket, youll most likely blow the bag from rubbing.


----------



## Shysterboy (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok that makes sense for the rear I may get the larger bracket to raise it up in the back. I'm very new to the air game so forgive me if I'm asking dumb questions haha, but if the slam bags in the front have the capability of laying frame, wouldn't that be pretty risky in case a bag blows lets say while you're on the highway? I know it seems like a worst case scenario, but I'm wondering what the chances of that actually happening are, and if you just end up skidding on your frame at that point... Btw, does anyone keep their front sway by getting additional brackets on their front slams?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Airlift front slams are pretty well built i never herd of a front bag blowing out. And yes there are sway bar brackets available for the front bags if you wish to retain your fsb


----------



## Shysterboy (Aug 20, 2007)

Right I'm just wondering if it's going to be worth keeping the sway, if it'll get in the way at all. So next steps are to get the fsb brackets once I decide if I want to keep it, get the non slam brackets and figure out what to do the lower control arms... Then we should see a tdi cup on air ready for H2O  Thanks for the help


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Dont get airlift rears. They rub and dont go as low as others. Try airhouse 2s or slam specialties 5's, with dcups there no rubbing issues and youll go pretty low. As for the fsb ive driven in a car without it and theres really not that much difference at all


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

The performance series require more psi to lift to ride height because the diameter of the bag is smaller. This is better for handling because they will not dip as much in the corners but they ride a lot firmer. Most of them are also dampening adjustable. My normal ride height was 80 psi. 

The XL's go lower and ride better because the bag is larger and the double bellow absorbs the impact a bit. They do dip a bit more in the corners because there is less air in the bag (~40psi), but they still handle excellent. They are not dampening adjustable. 

I'd recommend the XL's for the front and D-cups with re-5's for the rears on a MK5/6.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Neither. Airlift rears suck


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Couldnt have said it better myself^


----------



## vDubPsst15 (Apr 21, 2016)

So do Slam series give a better ride quality oppose to performance. 

Being performance are a tighter ride for the use of handling?

Sent from my Portable


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

vDubPsst15 said:


> So do Slam series give a better ride quality oppose to performance.
> 
> Being performance are a tighter ride for the use of handling?
> 
> Sent from my Portable


Please do not compare the 2012 version of the airlift performance struts with the 2015+ version of the airlift performance struts. They are not at all the same animal and all of the information in this thread should be considered outdated and not applicable anymore.

If you have questions about the 2015+ version of the performance struts please create your own thread so that this information does not get passed out anymore :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vDubPsst15 (Apr 21, 2016)

MechEngg said:


> Please do not compare the 2012 version of the airlift performance struts with the 2015+ version of the airlift performance struts. They are not at all the same animal and all of the information in this thread should be considered outdated and not applicable anymore.
> 
> If you have questions about the 2015+ version of the performance struts please create your own thread so that this information does not get passed out anymore


Thank you!

Sent from my Portable


----------

